# Suggest a LED/LCD TV under 40k



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm hunting for a 32/40" LCD/LED TV under 40k. I have only searched for models on the internet and will be going to the store for a first hand look on Sunday.

*What I'm looking for is Full HD, Web Browser and the ability to play any kind of video/audio. Heard the Bravia series has problems in mkv playback.*

Referring the prices of models from Flipkart.com I'm interested in

Samsung UA32D5000PRMXL - 40k

Toshiba 40PS10 - 43k (A bit over budget but it's a 40" LED)

I would be grateful if you guys could suggest me some models that suits my need and would be a little lighter on the pocket as I'm not too much in the LED hype, *just need a larger screen, good PQ and Playback of all types of files.*


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 10, 2012)

The model which you have selected is very good.
You can also have a look at the 32D5900 5 series Samsung LED.It has get better looks and lil better picture quality and its a Smart TV so you can access internet on the TV.
It will cost you around 40k and 325000 will cost you around 37k.
Be very good at bargaining as in LED maximum bargaining can be done.
Try to get them at or below the prices I have mentioned above.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2012)

The thing is my original budget was 30k but I'm willing to spend 35k-40k

As you have mentioned the street prices of the TV's (with bill) are a lot lower than that of Flipkart.

If possible could you guys recommend me a list of TV's with prices(LED or Plasma or LCD) but all should be FULL HD? So that I can make a more informed decision.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey I can give you a list.
But its no fun considering any other models as if you consider sony they won't playing all the video formats.And LG has IPS panels but I found the samsung LEDs to be better that too without IPS panels.
I can suggest you one thing,if you don't worry about the warranty and if you can get it from delhi then get SAMSUNG 32D5000 32" LED TV or SAMSUNG 40D5000 40" LED TV and use the 10% coupon to make the price fall down to 28k and 37k respectively.You will get dealer warranty and if you wish to ship them to your city if it is other then delhi then you have to pay extra 1.2k.They are imported products so that is the reason they are cheap.


----------



## ras (Mar 16, 2012)

LG 32LV3500, 32LV3730 both are under 35k


----------

